# Investigación de Operaciones, Investigación Operativa



## wind

Field and topic:
Hola Amigos!! espero me puedan ayudar. Quisiera encontrar la equivalencia al Inglés del curso llamado Investigación de Operaciones. Es un curso en el que se enseña métodos como "La ruta más corta" y ese tipo de cosas. Les agradezco de antemano por las respuestas!!
bye
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Curso: Investigación de Operaciones


----------



## rholt

"Investigación de Operaciones"
mi favorito: 
Investigations in Operations


----------



## FmhR

Sé a que te refieres porque yo tomé ese curso en "College" hace muchos años, se llama *"Operations Research"*


----------



## wind

Gracias amigos FmhR y Rolt por la ayuda. Realmente no sabía como traducir ese nombre. Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## FmhR

A la investigación de operaciones también se le conoce como *"Linear Programming"* (programación lineal)


----------



## wind

Gracias FmhR, en ralidad tu respuesta es de gran ayuda para mi .
Es la primera vez q uso este foro, y en realidad la gente que esta aquí es colaboradora. Les agradezco a todos a traves tuyo.
Un abrazo,
Wind


----------



## Dianalu

Para futuras referencias,

Creo que efectivamente el curso debería traducirse como "Operations Research", o en algunos otros lugares me parece que es "Operational Research". En mi opinion, Linear Programming no sería la mejor traducción porque la programación lineal es solo una parte del curso.

Saludos,


----------



## natalianiren

Hola. Qué tal?

Estoy tratando de traducir el programa de mi carrera (Ingeniería Industrial) y no encuentro la traducción de una materia que se llama Investigación Operativa.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## 0scar

*Operations Research* (OR) in North America, South Africa and Australia, and *Operational Research* in Europe

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operations_research


----------



## coolbrowne

Coincido con *Dianalu *


Dianalu said:


> ...Linear Programming no sería la mejor traducción porque la programación lineal es solo una parte del curso.


----------



## natalianiren

Muchas gracias!


----------

